# Авиация > Современность >  Авиакомпании и авиаконструкторы разговаривают на разных языках

## [RUS] MK

Это Интервью с гендиректором авиакомпании Red Wings Константином Тетериным 

Тут довольно интересный взгляд на проблему снижения пошлин на иностранные самолеты, что мол гробят отечественного производителя. Да и вообще про Ту-204.

==================================================  ==========

Власти всячески на словах призывают российские авиакомпании приобретать отечественные самолеты. Между тем *крупнейший покупатель лайнеров Ту-204 авиакомпания Red Wings* заявляет, что государственная Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) на деле не только не стимулирует авиаперевозчиков покупать отечественное, но и никак не реагирует на их просьбы решить вопрос с послепродажным обслуживанием самолетов. О том, почему Red Wings все же намерена и дальше закупать Ту-204 и как пытается решать проблемы с поставщиками, корреспонденту РБК daily СЕРГЕЮ СТАРИКОВУ рассказывает гендиректор авиакомпании КОНСТАНТИН ТЕТЕРИН.


_— Когда у вас будут те самые десять лайнеров? Как мне кажется, по первоначальному плану они уже давно должны были эксплуатироваться в авиакомпании?_

— Это вопрос не ко мне, а к ОАК. В настоящий момент *задержки с поставкой воздушных судов составляют девять месяцев*. Мы получили первую новую машину полтора месяца назад, хотя она должна была прийти еще в феврале 2007 года. Сейчас «с боем» получаем вторую машину. К весенне-летнему сезону еще должны прийти три Ту-204-100B. Это позволит довести общее количество воздушных судов до десяти к маю 2009 года. В настоящий момент мы ведем переговоры с ОАК о приобретении еще десяти воздушных судов той же комплектации. Их поставка начнется с июля 2009 года и продлится до весны 2010 года.

_— Вы хотите сказать, что можно делать бизнес даже на десяти воздушных судах разной комплектации? Каждое воздушное судно в российском авиапроме представляет собой штучную, уникальную вещь…_

— Я понимаю, о чем вы говорите, у нас сейчас эксплуатируются машины с серийными номерами с 17-го по 20-й. *Между ними разница полнейшая, это абсолютно разные и уникальные машины*. В каждой из них стоят какие-то свои агрегаты, имеется какая-то новая техническая документация и т.д. Но их можно рентабельно эксплуатировать.

_— От вас странно слышать призыв к правительству отменить ввозные пошлины на иностранную технику, ведь вы покупаете российскую, зачем заступаться за других перевозчиков?_

— Несмотря на то что другая наша компания Blue Wings вкладывает частные деньги в покупку западной техники и способна делать это еще, Red Wings находится в состоянии просителя у ОАК. *Ту-204 — самолет, созданный для XXI века, и у него есть все, чтобы безопасно и эффективно работать.* Но характеристики самолета искусственно ухудшаются людьми в КБ им. Туполева. Эти люди делают его неконкурентоспособным. Я имею богатый опыт работы с западными производителями авиационной техники Airbus и Boeing. Обе компании проводят два-три раза в год большие конференции, на которых обсуждаются темы эксплуатации воздушных судов. На них у эксплуатантов спрашивают о том, что надо сделать для того, чтобы самолет стал лучше. За это нам еще и платят. В России ситуация абсолютно обратная. Мы направляем в КБ наши рекомендации, как сделать воздушное судно эффективным, причем сделать не конструктивно, а поменять пакет документов. Нам говорят: платите деньги. Я уже заплатил деньги, купив этот самолет, и вы мне должны сказать спасибо за то, что мы знаем, как сделать самолет эффективным. Я теряю 27 тыс. руб. на каждом рейсе в Хургаду только из-за того, что КБ на самолет XXI века применило технические регламенты транзитного обслуживания, которые применялись еще на Ту-134. Ни у кого этого нет, а у нас это есть. У нас до сих пор слив жидкости из туалета входит в разряд технического обслуживания, и, соответственно, во внебазовом аэропорту я должен иметь инженеров, которые будут это делать. То же самое по оперированию, загрузке и всему остальному. *Ситуация с запчастями вообще складывается катастрофическая*. 11 месяцев назад я разместил заказ на покупку лобовых стекол. До сих пор заказ не выполнили. Ситуация с тормозными колодками вообще смехотворная. Тормозные колодки не работают и трети назначенного ресурса, и их нет на рынке. Нет альтернативного поставщика запчастей и агрегатов. Меня каждый день беспокоят разные «жучки-паучки», которые звонят и предлагают эти же агрегаты, но только за наличные деньги. Мы за наличные ничего не покупаем, так как имеем чистую, прозрачную бухгалтерию. Искусственный дефицит, я уверен, создается людьми, которые работают на этих предприятиях. К сожалению, мы и КБ разговариваем на разных языках. Если вы посмотрите на структуру «Boeing — Гражданские самолеты», то увидите в верхнем руководстве пять-десять человек, которые раньше работали в авиатранспорте. Они возглавляли как технические департаменты, так и сами авиакомпании. Они понимают, что нужно эксплуатантам. Только наличие такого кнута, как свободный доступ на рынок западной авиатехники, заставит КБ и ОАК повернуться к нам передом.

_— Может, проблема в самом Ту-204?_

— Я влюблен в этот самолет, даже несмотря на то, что всю жизнь управлял Boeing. У меня как у менеджера драйв, так как до меня никто не мог эксплуатировать эти самолеты рентабельно, а мы можем. Ту-204 может эксплуатироваться эффективно, некоторые из них у нас летают по 370 часов в месяц. Надо только поменять документы. Западные КБ получают деньги с летающих самолетов, наши — в том числе и с простаивающих. Им выгодно, чтобы самолеты простаивали. Но когда-то терпение лопнет, и мы откажемся от таких самолетов. Вот еще пример. Мы заказали новые самолеты Ту-204-100B с увеличенной взлетной массой до 105 т для получения определенных преимуществ в загрузке. Что вы думаете? Нам их сделали, но *массу пустого самолета увеличили на 2 т. На наш вопрос «зачем?» ответ один — «поэкспериментировали».* Мы получили самолет на 2 т тяжелее, который везет то же количество груза и пассажиров. К сожалению, на него поставили более тяжелые кресла, и никакой экономии по коммерческой загрузке мы не получили. В кабине, которую мы сделали на Ту-204-100B, *стоит потрясающая навигационная система, которая позволяет в автоматическом режиме осуществлять заход по неточным системам. Но эта система не сертифицирована, так как КБ этого делать не хочет.*

_— А как вы можете отказаться от ранее заключенных контрактов?_

*— Ни по одному параметру заказанные самолеты не соответствуют техническому заданию.* Мы берем эти самолеты с надеждой на то, что у людей в КБ когда-нибудь проснется рыночное сознание. Отправив техническое задание на обслуживание самолета, в ответ мы получили письмо с просьбой прислать запасные части и фильтры для обслуживания. Только вдумайтесь: завод-производитель просит у меня, эксплуатанта, купить самостоятельно фильтры. Это все видит ОАК, и они не наводят порядок. Поставки запчастей превратились в криминальный бизнес, с которого кто-то кормится. Мы можем купить другие колодки, но они несертифицированные.

_— А вы писали кому-то письма, пытались объяснить ситуацию?_

— Мы писали десятки писем, освещая эту проблему. Да, я знаю, что по результатам этих писем были разносы и разгоны, а толку? Ничего не поменялось. Когда премьер-министр Владимир Путин посещал наш самолет, я затронул тему изменения регламентов, и тогда стоящий рядом президент КБ «Туполев» господин Шевчук клятвенно заверил, что все сделает. Прошло два месяца…

_— А может, виновата вторая сторона в ваших контрактах — лизинговая компания «Ильюшин Финанс», вы требовали с них неустойку?
_
— Мы и потребовали. Я не хочу сейчас говорить о сумме претензий. Ситуацию надо решать не точечно и локально, выплатив какие-то штрафы, а системно. Ну, получим мы обратно свои деньги. Надо создать такую систему, которая нам бы не позволила это делать. Есть фраза, которая, как анекдот, ходит в авиации уже 10—15 лет. В начале эксплуатации в «Аэрофлоте» одного отечественного воздушного судна один из генеральных конструкторов сказал гениальную фразу, которая показывает мировоззрение нашего авиапрома: «Вы просите, что хотите, а мы вам дадим то, что вам нужно». 

http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2008/11/24/industry/391544 - полная версия

==================================================  ========

Ну вот такое интервью. Кто что думает на сей счет? 

ЗЫ: только убедительно прошу всякий словесный понос вроде пустого ругательства авиапрома и фраз типа "куда катится мир", "я же говорил..." оставить при себе или излить их на других форумах-это все-таки уважаемый форум, так давайте не будем разводить бардак. 

По существу, плиз.  :Wink:

----------


## Mig

> Это Интервью с гендиректором авиакомпании Red Wings Константином Тетериным


А где и по каким маршрутам летает Red Wings? И сколько Ту-204 у этой компании?

----------


## Морячок

http://airlines-inform.ru/russian_ai...Red_Wings.html

----------


## exo

С самолетом Ту-214 приходилось работать.Все машины разные по комплектации(было 3 штуки).То,что КБ не имеет желание доводить свое детище до "ума"-правда.Одну конференцию по обмену опытом эксплуатации Ту-204-214 и ПС-90 я помню.Проходила она в Питерском УТЦ.Все озвученные проблемы на выпущенных самолетах никто не исправлял.Неудачная СКВ,примерзание багажных люков и т.д.
Ну,весьма неудобны в обслуге.В сравнении с тем же Боингом-767.

----------


## Андрей

У "Пермских мотров", сейчас основной доход не от производства, ну а тем более не от доводки каких-то "дурацких" ПС-90, а от структурного контракта на разработку и поставку газотранспортного оборудования с нашим "главным монополистом". По издержкам куда, как экономичнее чем авиадвигатели, а по доходу уж очень "сладко".

----------


## [RUS] MK

А вот, так сказать, другая сторона медали.

*Обращение к президенту от имени сотрудников Туполева*

Уважаемый Дмитрий Анатольевич!

Мы, молодые сотрудники фирмы «Туполев», обращаемся к Вам с просьбой вмешаться и приостановить необдуманные действия администрации «Объединённой Авиастроительной Корпорации» (ОАК ), которые, по нашему мнению, могут привести к полному развалу стратегически важного для страны предприятия.

На протяжении всей истории советских и российских ВВС наша фирма обеспечивала их дальними бомбардировщиками. В настоящее время именно самолёты марки «Ту» стоят на вооружении стратегической авиации России – знаменитые Ту-160, Ту-95 и Ту-22М3.

В гражданской авиации самолёты Ту-204/214, Ту-334 являются одними из немногих сертифицированных продуктов российского авиапрома, а самолёт Ту-204-120СЕ является пока единственным отечественным самолётом, сертифицированным по европейским нормам. Самолёты семейств Ту-154 и Ту-134 до настоящего времени составляют большую часть среди эксплуатируемых отечественных самолётов. Но самолёты «живут» до тех пор, пока есть КБ, которые их сопровождают. В случае отсутствия кардинальных решений по оздоровлению ситуации через несколько лет у страны уже не будет отечественной стратегической, и, возможно, гражданской авиации. Всё это позволяет нам рассчитывать на более пристальное внимание к авиапрому со стороны руководства страны.

Туполевское КБ с трудом преодолело тяжёлый период в экономике страны 90-х годов. Полностью ликвидировано опытное производство, около 70% территории предприятия было распродано под элитное жильё и офисные центры. На фирме постоянно сохраняется дефицит квалифицированных кадров, недостаточно оснащение рабочих мест, чрезвычайно низок уровень оплаты труда по сравнению с зарплатой в московском регионе.

Мы очень любим авиацию и свою работу! Но созданные условия, когда гарантированная заработная плата молодого специалиста составляет 17000 рублей при зарплате инженера порядка 35000-40000 рублей в среднем по Москве, вынуждают нас менять сферу деятельности. На данный момент около 40 молодых специалистов фирмы «Туполев» уже заявили о желании в ближайшее время уволиться. И это не студенты, проходящие преддипломную практику, а именно специалисты, некоторые из которых проработали на фирме более 8 лет.

Если они уйдут, то это будет потеря ещё одного поколения специалистов, которую КБ пережить уже не сможет, поскольку прервётся процесс передачи знаний и опыта. Ведь большинству ведущих специалистов фирмы уже за 60.

Программа производства самолётов семейства Ту-204/214 не получает государственной поддержки, а масштабное производство Ту-334, несмотря на постановление Правительства, даже не начато.

Необходимо отметить, что западные фирмы Boeing и Airbus ведут агрессивную политику по «захвату» выпускников профильных авиационных ВУЗов. Характерна следующая ситуация: студент проходит преддипломную практику в каком-либо отечественном авиационном КБ, а потом уходит работать в Boeing или Airbus, где ему предоставляются различные льготы. Но, как показывает опыт, молодой инженер после нескольких лет работы в Boeing или Airbus, где он используется как рядовой чертёжник или расчётчик, не способен к самостоятельной творческой работе. Необходимо принятие государственной программы по предотвращению подобного уничтожения молодого поколения авиационных инженеров.

При образовании ОАК мы были вправе рассчитывать, что руководство ОАК обратит внимание на все эти проблемы. К сожалению, ничего подобного не произошло. Бездействие может привести к катастрофическому для страны последствию – потере КБ, занимающему одно из ведущих мест в мировом авиастроении.

В связи с критической ситуацией, сложившейся в КБ «Туполев», считаем необходимым принять неотложные меры по государственной поддержке составляющей основу отечественного авиапрома фирмы и, в частности, способствовать решению следующих основных задач:

• Техническое переоснащение и восстановление экспериментальной базы фирмы;
• Расширение производства самолётов семейства Ту-204/214;
• Запуск серийного производства и ввод в эксплуатацию самолёта Ту-334;
• Создание гражданских и военных самолётов марки «Ту» нового поколения.

Кроме того, для сохранения работоспособности и развития отрасли необходимы меры по разработке и скорейшему запуску Государственной программы по улучшению социальных условий работников авиапрома.

Дальнейшая хроника событий

05.12.2008. Звонок из Администрации Президента с приглашением авторов письма на приём.
08.12.2008. Приём авторов письма у Егорова В. Н. в Приёмной, где были предъявлены Федеральная Целевая Программа (http://fcp.vpk.ru/ext/124/content.htm ), невыполнение Постановления Правительства №217 (http://www.ach.gov.ru/bulletins/2007/10-3.php ) и Стратегия ОАК (http://www.uacrussia.ru/common/img/u...Strategiya.pdf ). По результатам приёма в Приёмную было вызвано руководство ОАО «Туполев».
09.12.2008. Приём Директора ЦКБ, Председателя СМС и Начальника ПКЦ в Администрации. По результатам приёма была составлена и направлена Справка Президенту.

Характерно, что после этих событий работы по самолёту Ту-204-100СМ со стороны ОАК резко ускорились. Откуда-то вдруг появились инвесторы по Ту-334, начато финансирование работ по стапелям на КАПО.


http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/4/1/52...l?topiccount=1

----------


## Морячок

Всё это хорошо, если бы не одно "но"... 
Вспоминается бессмертная книга Л.И.Брежнева "Возрождение", где престарелый генсек описывает, как он, столкнувшись с дефицитом электролампочек (будучи еще на ответработе в Молдавии), решил проблему обращением в Политбюро. 
До каких пор в стране проблемы будут решаться только "сверху"???

----------


## FLOGGER

> До каких пор в стране проблемы будут решаться только "сверху"???


До тех, пока власть в стране будет устроена именно таким образом, как сейчас.

----------


## exo

Тут кто прав, кто виноват, говорить тяжело.Проблема комплексная.Без государства не решить.Не умеют наши КБ работать с бизнесом.А времени на раскачку нет.Пока научатся, все авиакомпании на западных самолетах будут летать.Что уже и происходит.

----------


## alexvolf

> Всё это хорошо, если бы не одно "но"... 
> Вспоминается бессмертная книга Л.И.Брежнева "Возрождение", где престарелый генсек описывает, как он, столкнувшись с дефицитом электролампочек (будучи еще на ответработе в Молдавии), решил проблему обращением в Политбюро. 
> До каких пор в стране проблемы будут решаться только "сверху"???


Уважаемый Морячок
 Вопрос- а где подобная проблема решалась-бы снизу??? Типа коллектив № просит Н-ский завод выпустить лампочки Ильича к Дню энергетика-деньги собранные в коллективе перечислим безналичкой на ваш Р.С.??!!!
Ребята правильно поступили-обратившись с письмом к Президенту.Давно пора и не одно письмо, а десятка полтора или два.Заодно вопрос поднять не только о текучке с кадрами,а вообще о ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ПРОГРАММЕ САМОЛЕТОСТРОЕНИЯ т.к.самостоятельные решения принятые в КБ какой эроплан строить  приведет к тому, что опять пойдут- разные КОМТЫ,Коньки-Горбунки,ТБ-3.
С уважением

----------


## Mig

> Тут кто прав, кто виноват, говорить тяжело... Не умеют наши КБ работать с бизнесом.А времени на раскачку нет.Пока научатся, все авиакомпании на западных самолетах будут летать.Что уже и происходит.


Сугубо ИМХО, наши КБ (точнее говоря, то, что от них осталось) не "не умеют", а НЕ ХОТЯТ работать так, чтобы их самолеты было выгодно строить и покупать авиакомпаниям. Куда как приятно было (и ой, как хочется, чтобы так и осталось): сделали, что смогли - и отдали в производство - премии получили. А как этот самолет там строят, как он обслуживается, как летает - это уже не наше дело....   

Действительно, времени на раскачку нет. Оно (время) уже прошло. У наших КБ было почти 20 лет, чтобы научиться РАБОТАТЬ, а не "капвложения осваивать..."

Но не захотели научиться... Результат - налицо: если государство всех силком на Ту-154 не пересадит, то эксплуатанты покупали и будут покупать те машины, которые ВЫГОДНЫ. Т.е. "Аэробусы" с "Боингами"... К сожалению, наши отечественные самолеты на патриотизме не летают...

----------


## Морячок

> Вопрос- а где подобная проблема решалась-бы снизу???


Блин... Так и представляется обращение молодых специалистов Боинга к Джорджу Бушу-младшему  :Biggrin: 
Если же серьезно - система "госпрограмм", аналогичных тем, что существовали в советскую пору - в наше время совершенно нежизненна и неработоспособна - что, по сути, подтверждается информацией в этой ветке форума. Единственный, ИМХО, видимый эффект от вливания казенных средств в "госкорпорации" - рост числа особняков вдоль Рублевки (Коста-Браво, etc). Невозможно "социалистическими" методами поднимать экономику и технологии в "капиталистической" стране - об это Вам рядовой преподаватель политэкономии провинциального ВУЗа, в советские времена, "на пальцах" бы разобъяснил...  
Деньги, выделяемые "госкорпорациям" (и их присным) просто не доходят до исполнителей - и такая картина уже много лет, и не только в авиапроме: http://news.ngs.ru/more/41707.php - и комментарии почитайте обязательно. Я лично знаком с героем публикации - и видел, все эти годы, как человек не дал развалиться предприятию - и за все труды - пожалуйста вам...
Называя всё своими именами - существующая система финансирования госзаказа (безотносительно отрасли) эффективно и бесперебойно работает только на одно - "переток" казенных денег в карманы чиновников и приближенных к ним. А Вы предлагаете - ещё один денежный водопад учредить... В итоге - ни денег не будет, ни самолетов - придется в Китае покупать. Или у Израиля - как беспилотники уже закупаем...

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Морячок;35528]Блин... Так и представляется обращение молодых специалистов Боинга к Джорджу Бушу-младшему  :Biggrin: 
Если же серьезно - система "госпрограмм", аналогичных тем, что существовали в советскую пору - в наше время совершенно нежизненна и неработоспособна - что, по сути, подтверждается информацией в этой ветке форума.

Аналогичная система (как в советскую пору) существует и в США-вначале выдвигается требование ВВС,принимается госпрограмма (например AMSA-Advanced Manned Strategic Aircraft), после этого начинается конкурсное проектирование, в котором заинтересованы многие фирмы (заполучить госконтракт),только после этого заключается сам контракт на постройку опытного образца ЛА с фирмой чей проект не только реален,но еще выгоден для дальнейшего внедрения в серийное производство.К примеру -участие в конкурсе на  проект В-1 в ноябре 1969г принимали участие пять фирм-контракт 1970г был заключен с фирмой Норт Америкен Рокуэль.Так что нежизненной и неработоспособной советская система стала с внедрением либеральных форм рыночных отношений,которые давно следовало-бы ввести для легкой,пищевой и некоторых др.отраслей  не затрагивая при этом ВПК-по одной простой причине-НИОКР очень дорогое дело и без господдержки и госзаказа(вливания денег) -просто (в лучшем случае) будет заниматся модернизацией техники начала 80-х.Что собственно и происходит в настоящее время.

----------


## Морячок

Во! именно - создан работоспособный механизм, ориентированный на резульат!
Поддерживается конкуренция среди исполнителей, а госорган имеет контрольно-распределительные функции.
А теперь - оглянитесь и посмотрите - существует ли что подобное в нашей стране? Всё сделано с точностью "до наоборот" - есть монстр-монополист, который сам себе и заказчик и исполнитель. И чего же мы удивляемся, что и результат выходит такой???
Вы скажете - "прежде 15 лет не было никакого "монстра", а результат нулевой" - и будете правы. Но: вспомните, что это были за годы... А попытка создания "отраслевого министерства" - чем, по сути, является ОАК - напоминает крыловский "Квартет" - "вот, мол, в советское время была такая система, и она работала - давайте её восстановим и все проблемы исчезнут сами собой". Наивно.

----------


## alexvolf

А теперь - оглянитесь и посмотрите - существует ли что подобное в нашей стране? Всё сделано с точностью "до наоборот" - есть монстр-монополист, который сам себе и заказчик и исполнитель. И чего же мы удивляемся, что и результат выходит такой???

 Вообще-то разговор переходит в сферу равнозначную разделу,который в начале 80-х был на 4-й страницы газеты КП под названием-"Если-бы я был директором",в котором народ излагал разные умственные идеи как наладить выпуск дифицитных товаров,например-папирос-сигарет.Но как гласит народная поговорка "В чужой монастырь со своими молитвами не ходят".Назовите какую-либо демократическую страну в которой народные идеи нашли воплошение в жизнь?Решения всегда принимала и принимает власть и финансовые круги.Другое дело какие это решения-правильные или нет.Ответ на этот вопрос можеть дать только время.
С уважением

----------


## Морячок

> разговор переходит в сферу равнозначную разделу,который в начале 80-х был на 4-й страницы газеты КП под названием-"Если-бы я был директором"


"Литературной газеты", а не "комсучки". 
Да, дело не в народных чаяниях, не про то же речь. 
Просто - американские "финансовые круги" (используя Вашу терминологию :) ) достаточно умны, для того, чтобы на казенные деньги "и дело делать - и себя не обижать". В отличие от наших...

----------


## Nik Primopye

С точки зрения колхозника (я себя как раз к колхозникам и отношу):
вот, без доказательств, такое рассуждение : — русские самолеты нужны только русским колхозникам
 — русские колхозники никому в мире не нужны —  кому тогда нужны русские самолеты? 

И почему колхозники, которые всегда  рассуждают по-государственному, и весьма здраво — почти 
всегда делают одну и ту же ошибку: считают, что те, кто у руля — должны думать так же?

Пара примеров:
 - примерно в 95г. слушаю по радио: выступает рязанский колхозник, удивляется с обидой
— почему Москва покупает картошку в Голландии...Рязань, мол, ближе... И картофь дешевле...
Как так? Не по-государственному...
Я прикинул — г-ну ХХХ поручена закупка. Куда он поедет в командировку — в Рязань? 
Или в Голландию? Что лучше с точки зрения г-на ХХХ? С его личной точки зрения? 
Где у него откат больше будет? Ну, и презенты, само собой...

 - примерно в 2002-03 — посещает Арсеньевский завод зам. мин. обороны. По радио:
— вертолет у вас хороший, канешно... Валютно-конкурентный.... Но! Больше внимания конверсии!
Ложки, кастрюльки, гинекологический инструмент...
Вот на кого этот зам.мин работает - на РФ? На Boeing Vertol ? И почему нет?

Ник

(русский в этом тексте — это русский, татарский, мордовский — без разницы)

----------


## alexvolf

> "Литературной газеты", а не "комсучки". 
> Да, дело не в народных чаяниях, не про то же речь. 
> Просто - американские "финансовые круги" (используя Вашу терминологию :) ) достаточно умны, для того, чтобы на казенные деньги "и дело делать - и себя не обижать". В отличие от наших...


 Казнокрадство испокон веков было русским достоянием.Кто у кормушки,тот и кормится со времен петровских кофтанов.Опять же мериканская фемида не чета нашему Государеву Оку.Или опять на дыбы чиновников поднимать? Затем через 50 лет опять их реабилитировать придется.Уроки истории не впрок.Американцы как народ (сборная всего мира-биологически активных людей) хитрей,если и воруют то на воровстве и деньги делают-сперва в бизнес,затем все остальное. 
С уважением

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Казнокрадство испокон веков было русским достоянием.Кто у кормушки,тот и кормится со времен петровских кофтанов.Опять же мериканская фемида не чета нашему Государеву Оку.Или опять на дыбы чиновников поднимать? Затем через 50 лет опять их реабилитировать придется.Уроки истории не впрок.Американцы как народ (сборная всего мира-биологически активных людей) хитрей,если и воруют то на воровстве и деньги делают-сперва в бизнес,затем все остальное. 
> С уважением


«... все  это  правда,  но все-таки в отчаяние-то отчего тут приходить? ровно не от чего...»
(©Н. Лесков. Железная воля)  http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0007.shtml

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## Морячок

Знаете, коллеги - хоть и совершенно "не в тему" наша беседа пошла - очень к месту история о том, как создавалась советская атомная бомба. 
Якобы, Л.П.Берия собрал в своем кабинете руководителей проекта и предьявил им два списка. Перечисленные в первом - становились Героями соцтруда, во втором - награждались орденом Ленина. Если бомба взорвется. Если не взорвется -  список №1 подлежал расстрелу, по списку №2  - отправлялись в лагеря на 25 лет. 
Бомба взорвалась.

----------


## forcekons

> Для тех, кто не видел первый летный 787-й - *ничего*.


Учитывая, что его фюзеляж не клёпается, а мотается, то... удивили.

----------


## Холостяк

Эта катастрофа нанесла России еще и колоссальный имиджевый удар. С самого начала создатель «Суперджета» — в то время глава компании «Сухой» Михаил Погосян — уверял, что огромные траты на создание SSJ 100 (а на него шли почти все деньги российского авиапрома) оправданы, так как в Европе этот самолет будут покупать сотнями. Этого не произошло. Тогда нам пообещали, что SSJ 100 сменит устаревший парк наших региональных самолетов. Но выяснилось, что для российских аэродромов он тоже малопригоден. Однако попытка создать SSJ 100 на фирме, которая до этого занималась исключительно военными самолетами, и на 80% — из импортных комплектующих, сделала «Суперджет» страшно дорогим. Цену самолета несколько раз официально увеличивали. Сначала говорили: $23–25 млн., потом — $30 млн., сейчас — $35 млн., а реально, видимо, еще дороже.
В процессе испытаний обнаружились и конструктивные проблемы. Главный российский авиаперевозчик, которому предназначены первые самолеты, объявил, что недоволен их техническими характеристиками, а министр транспорта Игорь Левитин сказал, что госкомпания готовит жалобу на «Сухой» в правительство. Оказалось, что SSJ 100 не соответствует указанным в контракте техническим характеристикам: его конструкция весит на 3,5 тонны больше, машина расходует топлива за час полета на 11% выше расчетного. А потому непредвиденные издержки авиакомпании за 10 лет составят до $150 млн.
Конечно, бунт российских авиаперевозчиков быстро погасили, выкрутив им руки под лозунгом «поддержки отечественного производителя» (а фактически иностранного, раз SSJ 100 на 80% состоит из импортных запчастей). О готовности купить эти самолеты для перевозки первых лиц государства заявило даже Управление делами Президента РФ. Но так почему-то и не купило. Зато купило «Ан-148» — конкурента SSJ 100.
Иностранные компании (кроме армянской Armavia) с покупкой самолета не спешили. Даже итальянский соучредитель проекта SSJ 100 — компания Alitalia — отказалась от приобретения 20–24 бортов, хотя и продолжала рекламировать SSJ 100, предлагая его другим.
И вот, наконец, в начале нынешнего года Sukhoi Superjet 100 получил сертификат EASA, открывающий ему доступ на европейский рынок. Именно поэтому в начале мая и был организован нынешний масштабный демонстрационный тур — Индонезия в нем значилась четвертым пунктом. До этого самолет успели показать потенциальным заказчикам в Казахстане, Пакистане и Мьянме. Затем — Вьетнам и Лаос.
Этот тур был особенно важен для суховцев, так как в прошлом году один из двух самолетов «Ан-148», сделанных для Мьянмы, перед передачей заказчику по вине экипажа разбился. У руководства ОАК сразу появился шанс объявить SSJ более надежной машиной, чем ненавистный нашим авиачиновникам российско-украинский «Ан-148». Но, похоже, не вышло. Конкуренция проектов, видимо, продолжится.
К каким экономическим потерям приведет катастрофа, сказать пока трудно. Известно лишь, что сейчас заказано 332 единицы SSJ 100. Из них 122 — российскими авиакомпаниями, которые даже при огромном желании не смогут отказаться от этого «политического» заказа. Еще 8 штук покупает Армения, которая, также в силу политических причин, не станет отказываться от покупки. Таким образом, максимальные потери могут составить 202 заказа, что эквивалентно $7 млрд. (около $35 млн. за машину).

«Сухой» супержертв - Происшествия и инциденты в России и мире - МК

----------


## Холостяк

Вот пишут:

_"....По их мнению, лайнер ударился о скалу брюхом, передает «Интерфакс». В национальном поисковом управлении добавили, что пилот, скорее всего, пытался уйти от столкновения, но увидел скалу в последний момент, что-то предпринимать было уже поздно. 
 На месте катастрофы идет эвакуация тел погибших. Их на руках по непролазным джунглям с горы Салак несут в полицейский госпиталь. По словам спасателей, от самолета не осталось ни одного большого фрагмента, уцелел только кусок левого крыла..."

_Понятно, что опять наш высококлассный пилот со всей дури въехал в гору.... Как я уже раньше постил, в эти все годы что катастрофа с гибелью то ни одного "зеленого" летчика все ассы, первоклассные, мастера, с опытом...., то полковники, то испытатели...., и при этом не то что бы там самолеты разваливались, а практически по причине человеческого фактора... Неужели уровень летчика первого класса, с моей бытности, упал сейчас до уровня дилетанта....? Докатились....

----------


## boyan

Боюсь соглашусь. Это как у врачей , делать операцию у опытного суперпрофессора, но делающего их раз в неделю, показательно для студентов (зрителей, покупателей). Или у ежедневно режущего (летающего) , который может и шов (полет) сделает побольше и некрасивше, зато стопроцентно жить будешь. К сожалению у летчиков совмещения и того и другого нет. Да и быть наверное не может

----------


## muk33

И вы туда же? Льете воду на мельницу манагеров, изо всех сил пытающихся свалить вину на экипаж. Они что, идиоты лететь на гору. А мысли не было, что навигация на самолете незаметно глюкнула и экипаж "видел" перед собой совсем не горы? Почему-то у большинства летчиков-испытателей такие мысли. А вот вам результат: Новости Aviation EXplorer: Председателем Совета директоров корпорации "Иркут" избран Михаил Погосян

----------


## Observer69

> А вот вам результат: Новости Aviation EXplorer: Председателем Совета директоров корпорации "Иркут" избран Михаил Погосян


Афигеть! 
Чего его туда понесло? Чужих денег захотелось?

----------


## lindr

> А мысли не было, что навигация на самолете незаметно глюкнула и экипаж "видел" перед собой совсем не горы?


Уважаемый Muk33! Как человек занимающийся разработкой авионики, я могу дать вам небольшую справку.

Видите-ли БРЭО самолета использует не один канал навигации, а несколько. Данные инерциальной системы обновляющиеся с темпом от 10Гц до 40Гц, корректируются данными со спутника, обновляющимися с темпом от 1 Гц до 10 Гц. 
При этом анализируется траектория самолета, и получаемые значения сравниваются с прогнозируемыми исходя из траектории движения самолета. 
Резко ошибочные значение отсекаются. При длительных (около секунды) сбоях выводится соответствующие сообщения.
Более того на многих самолетах, например на Ту-22М стоят две инерциальные системы, в случаю недостоверности параметров происходит переключение. 
Для того чтобы современный самолет потерялся нужно чтобы одновременно произошли следующие события:

- вышла из строя инерциальная система навигации

- пропала связь со спутником

- вышел из строя вычислитель, определяющий прогнозируемое положение самолета исходя из параметров полета и записанной траектории.

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый Muk33! Как человек занимающийся разработкой авионики, я могу дать вам небольшую справку.


Уважаемый Lindr! Как человек, испытывающий почти все то, что вы и ваши коллеги разрабатываете, могу сообщить вам, что случай №3 лично у меня происходил раз пять. В четырех случаях удавалось своевременно определить этот факт, благодаря наличию на борту штурмана и индикации так называемой "невязки" (думаю вы понимаете о чем я говорю), что в принципе является нештатным режимом. В пятом случае координаты "отползли" настолько плавно, что только недоуменный запрос диспетчера вернул нас в требуемый район. Хотя на "навигационном кадре" мы в нем и были. И после посадки "катились" левее ВПП 10 км. И две французские инерциалки не помогли.

----------


## boyan

muk33
Прикатывают нам седни вертолет. Летчик сказал (а это святое , да святится имя его) что по его божественному мнению якобы подтвержденному сок воздушная скорость расходится с показаниями кодера почти на полчерточки (надеюсь понимаете). Возникает вопрос. а как наш летчик синхронизирует свой божественный разум с кодером, ну а так как его сакраментальность не вызывает сомнений у начальства, то разумеется получается команда все перепроверить. Перепроверили. Отклоненения не больше 3-5 км в час. В общем это я про божественность летчика. Про дефекты техники мне можете не рассказывать, я практически на рубеже.

----------


## lindr

Я расшифровывал множество записей полетной информации, но с таким не встречался, было что инерциалка уходила, но спутник поправлял. Чтобы самолет телепортировался - нет не было такого. Нам бы башку оторвали сразу. Раз в час инерциалку вообще принудительно сбрасывают устанавливая данные спутника. 

Нас проверяют просто - во время полета наводят маркер на объект с заранее известными координатами при этом положение маркера обсчитывается в географии. Потом цель берут на автосопровождение и периодически наводят маркер на цель. Самолет при этом совершает эволюции. Весь полет пишется на видеорегистатор. И не дай бог хоть раз цифры не совпадут с заявленными.

----------


## muk33

> Раз в час инерциалку вообще принудительно сбрасывают устанавливая данные спутника.


Чьего спутника?

----------


## lindr

> Чьего спутника?


Уважаемый Muk33, я немного не корректно выразился, имеется ввиду принудительное смещение точки отсчета, при этом используются данные поступающие с системы ГЛОНАСС или GPS, данные о возможностях использования на Российских военных самолетах той или иной системы позиционирования и располагаемой точности измерения координат я озвучивать не буду по понятным причинам. 

Кроме того, надо учесть тот факт, что безусловно важная информация, сообщенная вами в посте №228  относится к испытательным полетам, в то время как полет потерянного SSJ-100 таковым не являлся.

----------


## boyan

> Я расшифровывал множество записей полетной информации, но с таким не встречался, было что инерциалка уходила, но спутник поправлял. Чтобы самолет телепортировался - нет не было такого. Нам бы башку оторвали сразу. Раз в час инерциалку вообще принудительно сбрасывают устанавливая данные спутника.


Да все объясняется просто. Полетные часы. Вертолет был сдан заказчику, облетан. о инерциалка ни при чем. Скорость воздушная.

----------


## Observer69

> ...И две французские инерциалки не помогли.


 У них вроде ГПС не отключается от ИНС?

----------


## Холостяк

Воооо, по СуперДжету уже пошла информация. Оказывается опять наш суперпупер ас летчик, налетавший ужос скока и имеющий опыт, со всей своей дури вогнал технически исправный самолет с людьми в гору!
У меня сейчас асоциируется.., как тока говорят про российского летчика какой он супер, с тем что он реальный "камикадзе" через букву "м"..., даж не взлет-посадка, а просто взлет, а дальше незнаючтоделаю.... 

По ссылке:
_«По тем данным, которые сегодня есть у комиссии, можно сказать, что никаких отказов в работе систем самолета не было. Сегодня комиссия изучает все аспекты, связанные с организацией того полета, который проводился и привел к этой трагедии, к тем нормам, которые сегодня есть, действия диспетчеров, действия экипажа», — рассказал президент ОАО «Объединённая авиастроительная корпорация» Михаил Погосян._
_Индонезийские власти стараются максимально засекретить ход расследования, но информация всё равно просачивается. Известно, например, что при выполнении показательного полета 9 мая дверь в кабину пилотов была открыта. Вероятно, для того, чтобы пассажиры могли видеть, как командир управляет самолетом._
_Также слышно, что Александр Яблонцев отключил ТАВС — систему предупреждения опасного сближения с землей....._
_О том, что в том полете обстановка в экипаже была скорее праздничная, а не деловая, говорит многое....._
_9 мая, набрав высоту, командир воздушного судна дал команду второму пилоту — запросить снижение до 6000 футов. На что второй пилот ответил: здесь это опасно. Но командир, пользующийся авторитетом великого испытателя, осек второго пилота одной фразой: «Я лучше знаю, где мы находимся». Он хотел еще раз эффектно пролететь совсем рядом со скалой. Но заложил слишком крутой крен – лишних три градуса. А когда самолет на скорости около пятисот километров в час вылетел из облака, то прямо по курсу была гора. Командир только успел произнести: «Господи, что это?»..... 
_
Ссылка: Крушение

----------


## ВМ76

> ну тогда тем более знаете, что в РАН вполне себе достойные академики встречаются. Зачем сразу на всех ...


о разных языках, песьей грызне и семействе "кошачих" академиков...
http://www.rg.ru/2012/08/01/fregat.html

http://top.rbc.ru/incidents/03/08/2012/663058.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

*Как «самый амбициозный проект российского авиапрома» из миллиардера превратился в банкрота

**Над самым амбициозным проектом российского авиапрома — самолетом Sukhoi  Superjet-100 (SSJ-100) — нависла угроза гибели. На сей раз — финансовой.  Счетная палата РФ подсчитала и прослезилась: у фирмы-производителя  SSJ-100 нет денег на серийное производство! А родное государство более  не исполняет данных обязательств по его финансированию.

*Тем временем другое государство — Индонезия, желавшая стать покупателем SSJ-100, но вместо этого пока вынужденная расследовать обстоятельства его гибели на своей территории, — присылает в Россию специалистов, которых волнуют весьма щекотливые вопросы, связанные с производством SSJ-100.
О чем молчат авиачиновники и шепотом говорят зависимые от них профессионалы, попытался выяснить «МК».
Как рассказал один из осведомленных источников, у индонезийских авиационных властей, ведущих расследование катастрофы SSJ-100 под Джакартой, есть масса неудобных вопросов к российской стороне.
Так, среди обломков SSJ-100 индонезийцы нашли четыре парашюта. На борту обычного самолета их нет. Но разбившийся SSJ-100 был экспериментальным, то есть на нем могли летать лишь члены экипажа и инженеры-испытатели, и парашюты предназначены для них на экстренный случай. В связи с чем возник вопрос, поставивший россиян в тупик: если парашюта было всего четыре, то почему на борту летели 45 человек? Выходит, шанс на спасение давался лишь четырем из всех?
Тут, конечно, следовало бы вспомнить про наш особый менталитет и русский «авось», но индонезийцам рассказали о том, как при экстренной посадке парашюты раскрываются, чтобы их яркие купола увидели спасатели, о том, что на земле их можно использовать как палатки, и прочую ненаучную фантастику.
Видимо, индонезийцев это не устроило, так как они сразу захотели выяснить: какие же государственные службы в России несут ответственность за полеты экспериментальной авиации? Оказалось, что у русских и тут имеется свой особый подход.
.............
— SSJ-100 имеет серьезные проблемы по двигателю SaM146. На нем было порядка трех-четырех поломок, которые говорят: имеет место технологический брак. Такого не должно быть после сертификации, которая сама по себе является подтверждением высокой надежности. Отсюда вопрос: как SaM146 мог получить сертификат ЕАSА (Европейское агентство по безопасности авиации. — Авт.)? Аналогичный двигатель Д-436, который сделал Богуслаев (гендиректор ОАО «Мотор-Сич». — Авт.) для «Ан-148», гораздо лучше по всем параметрам. К тому же Погосян обещал построить самолет весом в 41 тонну, а построил в 46 тонн, потому у SaM146 практически не осталось запаса тяги. Если говорить о новой версии самолета — а Погосян хочет делать его на 130 мест, — нужна большая тяга. Где ее взять? Делать новый движок? Но это снова огромные деньги............

Полностью: Супербюджет для «Суперджета» - Новости экономики России и мира - МК

*Это уже давно все знают, что такое состояние уже везде в Авиации, вернее там где делают вид что она еще осталась.., об этом говорят, а им пофигу:
*— И все почему? У нас окончательно разрушен институт генконструктора. А была Школа. Были титаны. *Сейчас же просто клерки пилят деньги.* Говорят, должность генконструктора стала теперь дипломатической: берешь «дипломат» с «бабками» — и ходишь по кабинетам. *Если с деньгами умеешь обращаться, то с самолетами уметь уже не обязательно.*

----------


## Alex1979

Стартовый заказчик новейшего российского самолета Sukhoi Superjet-100 (SSJ-100), похоже, окончательно разочаровался в своем выборе и принял решение не использовать заказанные ранее самолеты. Ранее авиакомпания объя*вила об отказе от покупки второго Superjet, а сейчас ищет возможность отказаться и от первого лайнера, приобретенного еще в начале 2011 года.
О том, что два SSJ-100 в раскраске Armavia находятся сейчас в Жуков*ском, РБК daily рассказали несколько источников в авиационных кругах и подтвердил официальный представитель компании-производителя «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» (ГСС) Андрей Муравьев. «На сегодняшний день оба самолета Armavia находятся на территории летно-испытательного комплекса ГСС. Пока никаких официальных документов об отказе авиаперевозчика от контрактных обязательств в адрес ГСС не поступало. Мы пытаемся урегулировать все вопросы, возникающие во взаимоотношениях с Armavia, в рабочем порядке», — сказал он РБК daily. В то же время он отметил, что коммерческие отношения с перевозчиком носят конфиденциальный характер.
По словам одного из источников РБК daily, знакомого с ситуацией, у Armavia накопилась перед ГСС задолженность за обслуживание первого самолета, однако перевозчик отказывается платить. По данным источника, близкого к ГСС, этот лайнер находится в залоге по кредиту одного из армянских банков. ГСС уже предложила перевозчику реструктуризировать данную сделку и оформить поставку уже двух лайнеров SSJ через компанию «ВЭБ-лизинг». «Самолет хороший, но не до конца доработанный. Если самолеты Airbus и Boeing летают по 330—350 часов в месяц, то SSJ летал лишь 150. Также о какой оплате ремонта может идти речь, если самолету всего год и он на гарантии», — отмечает источник РБК daily, близкий к Armavia. По его словам, последней каплей стало то, что для проведения двухдневного ремонта в Жуков*ском Armavia пришлось потратить четыре дня на соблюдение таможенных процедур в связи с временным ввозом воздушного судна в Россию.
Авиакомпания еще в начале июля предупредила ГСС, что ни при каких обстоятельствах не будет эксплуатировать данный самолет. «Armavia — небольшая компания и не может экспериментировать», — резюмирует источник РБК daily, близкий к армян*ской авиакомпании. По его словам, ГСС вернула Armavia заплаченные за первый самолет деньги за вычетом 1 млн долл., в который оценен ремонт.
Armavia — стартовый заказчик Superjet и начала эксплуатацию первого самолета еще в апреле 2011 года. Второй самолет должен был поступить перевозчику также в прош*лом году, однако Armavia затянула процесс приемки судна. А в начале июля 2012 года представители армянской авиакомпании заявили об отказе от покупки второго лайнера в пользу приобретения самолетов западного производства.
Получить в Armavia комментарий РБК daily не удалось. Ранее президент перевозчика Михаил Багдасаров выражал неудовлетворенность сотрудничеством с ГСС. Так, по его словам, стоимость запасных частей к самолету в четыре раза дороже аналогичных в Airbus. По его словам, в России также не отработана схема финансирования поставок техники зарубежным компаниям путем предоставления госгарантий по примеру американского Eximbank, благодаря которому заемные сред*ства достаются эксплуатантам дешевле.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вообще Армавиа на грани банкротства давно ходит, они не могут даже за обслуживание своему базовому аэропорту платить... Не говоря уж о новых самолетах...

----------


## skynomad

Сейчас объявят, что это "Сухой" их разорил

----------


## skynomad

> о разных языках, песьей грызне и семействе "кошачих" академиков...
> Начались испытания модели нового самолета "Фрегат Экоджет" &mdash; Наталия Ячменникова &mdash; "Вылетит из трубы" &mdash; Российская газета &mdash; В ЦАГИ начались испытания нового гражданского широкофюзеляжного самолета "Фрегат Экоджет". Конструкция
> 
> SSJ-100 аварийно приземлился в Шереметьево из-за разгерметизации :: Происшествия :: Top.rbc.ru


Уважаемый ВМ76 , заметки которые вы мне предложили ,я прочел с интересом, я только не понял ваш комментарий и причем тут академики РАН все вместе взятые?

----------


## Alex1979

До недавнего времени было известно только о мелких поломках Superjet. В июле прошлого года "Армавиа" приостанавливала полеты авиалайнера из-за неисправности двигателя. На мелкие неполадки ранее жаловался и второй эксплуатант SSJ-100 - "Аэрофлот", который в настоящее время располагает девятью такими самолетами. Крупнейший российский перевозчик сообщал, что не может эксплуатировать все свои Superjet из-за технических трудностей.

На прошлой неделе СМИ сообщили о серьезной поломке Superjet - 3 августа во время полета из Казани в Москву авиалайнеру пришлось сбросить скорость и снизиться якобы из-за разгерметизации салона. На сайте ГУ МЧС по Татарстану появилась такая же информация, которую спасатели получили от главного оператора аэропорта "Казань".

Представители ГСС и "Шереметьево", где приземлился самолет, сведения о поломке опровергли. 6 августа "Новая газета" написала со ссылкой на неназванный источник в "Аэрофлоте", что разгерметизация салона все же была. Графический отчет о полете SSJ-100 "Казань-Москва" 3 августа (номер SU1191) подтверждает, что самолет снижался и сбавлял скорость в районе Чебоксар; впрочем, это можно объяснить ложным срабатыванием сигнализации разгерметизации.

----------


## ВМ76

> Уважаемый ВМ76 , заметки которые вы мне предложили ,я прочел с интересом, я только не понял ваш комментарий и причем тут академики РАН все вместе взятые?


Даже странно как-то, что Вы не знали о назначении ёбщим тайным голо-сованием академиков РАН на неотрешалковый_с_должности пост академика дорогого товарисча Погосяна (авиации)... :Confused:

----------


## skynomad

Это я знаю, но РАН мягко говоря не вся академия и потом его чуть не "прокатили" на выборах. Т.е академики были против ( особенно если мне не изменяет память естественонаучное крыло ( физики там, математики...) , но "кто-то на расстреле настоял" (С) В.С. Высоцкий. Так, что...

----------


## skynomad

Кстати Сахарова когда в АН СССР "назначали" академия то же против была. Ничего не изменилось

----------


## Д.Срибный

Что бы вы не говорили о М.А.Погосяне, но это именно его прямая заслуга, что не весь наш авиапром еще развален, что еще производится какая-то авиатехника. За одно за это ему уже можно давать академика.

----------


## skynomad

Именно тут мнения при выборах и разделились. Не всех впечатлили результаты, но выбрали в итоге

----------


## ВМ76

> Это я знаю, но РАН мягко говоря не вся академия и потом его чуть не "прокатили" на выборах. Т.е академики были против ( особенно если мне не изменяет память естественонаучное крыло ( физики там, математики...) , но "кто-то на расстреле настоял" (С) В.С. Высоцкий. Так, что...


Кажется, еще с Ковальчуком - грызуном того же полета - была подобная история, но его прокатили. Я бы понял назначение академиком Лозино-Лозинского, как и Симонова - на крайний случай. Но это, после такого...

----------


## Observer69

> Что бы вы не говорили о М.А.Погосяне, но это именно его прямая заслуга, что не весь наш авиапром еще развален, что еще производится какая-то авиатехника. За одно за это ему уже можно давать академика.


А почему имено академика? Почему не писателя? Или менеджера? Или заслуженного композитора? Артиста? Или врача например? 
Я думаю, что деятельность Погосяна имеет такое же отношение к медицине, как и к науке или к Академии наук. 
Почему если кто-то выплавил длинную трубу/выкопал гигантскую яму/покрасил гигантский дом/построил гигантский мост/заработал много денег/ написал книгу  сразу бегут именно в Академию наук? Это что помойка? Причём здесь наука и причём здесь деятельность Погосяна????
В композиторы его ещё не выбрали? Или музыканты сопротивляются???

----------


## ВМ76

> Что бы вы не говорили о М.А.Погосяне, но это именно его прямая заслуга, что не весь наш авиапром еще развален, что еще производится какая-то авиатехника. За одно за это ему уже можно давать академика.


 Это в подписи Холостяка в любом случае "правда, только правда и ничего, кроме правды"(с), за что и стал товарисч Погосян и Ко приблатновичем, за что и говорят ему "спасибо" специалисты и разбирающиеся (мои) соотечественники, выстрадавшие своим трудоми жизнями авиастроение, как и сегодняшнее величие просераемых чубайсятиной руин. Именно такие приблатновичи превратили в позорный африканский междусобойчик каждый МАКС, хотя на кладбище так себя вести у людей не считается приличным...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну, во-первых, помимо достижений как менеджер, А.М.Погосян как конструктор принимал участие в разработке и Су-27 и Су-30. Был главным конструктором С-37.
Во-вторых, достижения как менеджера можно оспаривать, но достаточно сравнитиь ситуацию на МиГе (до прихода Погосяна, кстати), Ильюшине, Туполеве, Яковлеве и на Сухом.
Сейчас должность Погосяна вполне сравнима с должностью генерального конструктора в советские времена. Генеральный конструктор это тоже в первую очередь менеджер, но почему-то никто не ставит под сомнение академические звания Туполева, Ильюшина и т.д. А здесь такая буря эмоций.
Если бы не Погосян, то сухие бы занимались тем, чем занимаются ильюшинцы и туполевцы, - продлевали бы ресурс, да сдавали бы помещения в аренду.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк



----------


## ВМ76

Просто, я бы не стал делать из пирующих во время чумы, причем - их же рук прибыльного дела, спасительных Михаилов Архангеловичей...

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то я уже плохо понимаю, о чем тут говорят...

----------


## muk33

> Во-вторых, достижения как менеджера можно оспаривать, но достаточно сравнитиь ситуацию на МиГе (до прихода Погосяна, кстати), Ильюшине, Туполеве, Яковлеве и на Сухом.


Вот только на самой фирме (РСК МиГ) перелом к лучшему и улучшение ситуации связывают не с приходом Погосяна, а с деятельностью Никитина. Вот вам выдержка из прессы ноября 2003 года: "....На российском рынке среднемагистральной гражданской авиации наблюдается обострение конкурентной борьбы. Результатом этого уже стала отставка генерального директора РСК "МиГ" Николая Никитина под предлогом провала строительства самолетов серии ТУ-334. Инициаторами этой атаки называются как раз ближайшие конкуренты "тушек" из АХК "Сухой", которые заинтересованы в продвижении на российском рынке своего самолета RRJ...." После этого был "убит" самолет МиГ-УТС, который к тому времени успешно прошел Государственные испытания и был РЕКОМЕНДОВАН к серийному производству. И, кстати, больше соответствовал названию "самолет первоначального обучения", чем перегруженный электроникой и сложный Як.

А на фирме Сухого считают что лично он "убил" прекрасный корабельный самолет Су-27КУБ.

----------


## skynomad

Академик - это тот, кто не просто создал свою научную школу, но и преуспел в воплощении маштабных проектов определяющих " современное лицо" области знаний и умений  в которой он собирается стать этим самым академиком. Это если в вольном переводе :Smile: 
Я так понял суть претензий к Погосяну сводилась к фразе - посмотрите на состояние нашего авиа прома... .
Собственно, я не берусь оценивать Погосяна, я просто хотел сказать, что РАН как раз это то место где "дураков" не много, но были, есть и будут. Но не они определяют "лицо", с Академией как раз не все так плохо, бывало и хуже.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вот только на самой фирме (РСК МиГ) перелом к лучшему и улучшение ситуации связывают не с приходом Погосяна, а с деятельностью Никитина. Вот вам выдержка из прессы ноября 2003 года: "....На российском рынке среднемагистральной гражданской авиации наблюдается обострение конкурентной борьбы. Результатом этого уже стала отставка генерального директора РСК "МиГ" Николая Никитина под предлогом провала строительства самолетов серии ТУ-334. Инициаторами этой атаки называются как раз ближайшие конкуренты "тушек" из АХК "Сухой", которые заинтересованы в продвижении на российском рынке своего самолета RRJ...." После этого был "убит" самолет МиГ-УТС, который к тому времени успешно прошел Государственные испытания и был РЕКОМЕНДОВАН к серийному производству. И, кстати, больше соответствовал названию "самолет первоначального обучения", чем перегруженный электроникой и сложный Як.
> 
> А на фирме Сухого считают что лично он "убил" прекрасный корабельный самолет Су-27КУБ.


Ну, цитировать российскую прессу - это ж Вы не всерьез?

Еще раз обозначу свою позицию. На фоне общей деградации и стагнации в авиапроме Погосян сумел выстроить систему, которая способна разрабатывать, производить, продавать и обеспечивать послепродажное обслуживание конкурентноспособной на мировом рынке авиатехники.

По-поводу приведенных Вами примеров, сначала общее замечание. Конкурентная борьба среди генеральных конструкторов существовала всегда. Я думаю, нет нужды вспоминать как действовал всеми уважаемый (без сарказма) А.Н.Туполев, и сколько прекрасных проектов прекратило существование под его давлением? Жизнь есть жизнь и выживает сильнейший.

У Никитина был шанс вывести Ту-334 в серийное производство, но именно как менеджер, он не сумел этого добиться. Иранский контракт был провален. 
МиГ-АТ, конечно, замечательный самолет. Но концепция Як-130 более прогрессивная и решение по МиГ-Ат было принято в 2002 году, какое отношение к этому имеет Погосян?
Су-27КУБ прекрасный самолет. Но давайте будем реалистами. Кто его будет закупать? Кому он нужен? МиГ-29КУБ выжил благодаря индийскому контракту.

По каждому этому примеру можно развести дискуссию, но факт есть факт. Под руководством Погосяна ОАО Сухой работает и работает эффективно. Истребители Сухого вносят основной вклад в структуру российского военного экспорта.

----------


## ВМ76

*цитаты:

Observer69*
_А почему имено академика? Почему не писателя? Или менеджера? Или заслуженного композитора? Артиста? Или врача например? 
Я думаю, что деятельность Погосяна имеет такое же отношение к медицине, как и к науке или к Академии наук. 
Почему если кто-то выплавил длинную трубу/выкопал гигантскую яму/покрасил гигантский дом/построил гигантский мост/заработал много денег/ написал книгу  сразу бегут именно в Академию наук? Это что помойка? Причём здесь наука и причём здесь деятельность Погосяна????
В композиторы его ещё не выбрали? Или музыканты сопротивляются???_

*skynomad*
_Это я знаю, но РАН мягко говоря не вся академия и потом его чуть не "прокатили" на выборах. Т.е академики были против ( особенно если мне не изменяет память естественонаучное крыло ( физики там, математики...) , но "кто-то на расстреле настоял" (С) В.С. Высоцкий. Так, что...
...
Академик - это тот, кто не просто создал свою научную школу, но и преуспел в воплощении маштабных проектов определяющих " современное лицо" области знаний и умений  в которой он собирается стать этим самым академиком. Это если в вольном переводе
Я так понял суть претензий к Погосяну сводилась к фразе - посмотрите на состояние нашего авиа прома... .
Собственно, я не берусь оценивать Погосяна, я просто хотел сказать, что РАН как раз это то место где "дураков" не много, но были, есть и будут. Но не они определяют "лицо", с Академией как раз не все так плохо, бывало и хуже.
_
Нас оставил талантливый, неповторимый замечательный человек, ученый и просветитель.
Капица - настоящий, образцовый, потомственный *академик* (хотя его отказались признавать таковым в РАН), но... столь достойные личности совершенно не устраивают мусоронаполнитель, уничтожавший и выместивший в отдельно взятой стране самородков, цвет народа и достояние отечества. Вот так тихо и неуклонно в "кратере Келдыша" окончательно наступает "Глушко космонавтики" и "Погосян авиации".
В такие августовские времена хочется вспомнить и помянуть что-нибудь светлое и неподдельное (предлагаю присоединяться - не чокаясь)... 

-музыка, по которой я трехлетним ребенком в 1979 однозначно представил и определил что-то "навсегда", напоминающее родину, свой дом...
ELVIS I'll Remember You (Best Picture & Sound Quality) - YouTube
(полная запись выступления и фрагмент в пользу Финляндии-) 
Elvis Presley Aloha from Hawaii 1 - YouTube
Elvis Presley Aloha from Hawaii 1 - YouTube
...любительская запись концерта (случайно - в год моего рождения)
Elvis Presley - 1976.12.31 - New Years Eve - Pittsburgh, Pasadena - YouTube

светлая память

----------


## Д.Срибный

Глубоко уважаю Сергея Петровича Капицу, но тщетно пытаюсь осмыслить ваш поток сознания. Чего сказать-то хотели? И почему в этой теме?
Да, ушел из жизни замечательный человек, ученый и популяризатор науки.
Тоже Погосян виноват? Или некий абстрактный "мусоронаполнитель", уничтоживший все светлое и прогрессивное в нашей стране?
Знаете, иногда люди просто умирают. Такое случается.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Во-вторых, достижения как менеджера можно оспаривать, но достаточно сравнитиь ситуацию на МиГе (до прихода Погосяна, кстати), Ильюшине, Туполеве, Яковлеве и на Сухом.


Так что же это за волшебные такие таланты у него? Никто не мог почти 20 лет ничего на Микояне сделать, и вдруг на тебе! "Пришел, увидел, победил!" Одним махом! И деньги, и программы сразу какие-то пошли! Что за чудодейственный талант!? Как называется-то?



> Если бы не Погосян, то сухие бы занимались тем, чем занимаются ильюшинцы и туполевцы, - продлевали бы ресурс, да сдавали бы помещения в аренду.


 А ильюшинцы и туполевцы-они занимаются *этим* потому что вмиг разучились заниматься тем, чем занимались до этого? Или они 70 лет только и делали, что продлевали ресурсы и т. п.? Мне лично кажется, что деятельность обсуждаемого г-на сильно смахивает на "деятельность" кукушонка в чужом гнезде. Как известно, он там тоже выживает только один. Больше никто.

----------


## muk33

> Ну, цитировать российскую прессу - это ж Вы не всерьез?
>  Но концепция Як-130 более прогрессивная


1. В прессе выступают иногда довольно информированные люди.
2. КТО вам сказал, что "концепция" Як-130 более прогрессивная??? (Это кстати напоминает цитату из рекламного буклета). Вы считаете, что ЭТО-самолет ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения??? Во всем мире подобные машины позиционируются как самолеты ПОВЫШЕННОЙ подготовки. А ведь ТТЗ было на самолет (повторюсь) ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> 1. В прессе выступают иногда довольно информированные люди.


В прессе выступает кто угодно. От дилетантов до экспертов. Пресса продается и покупается, и заказные материалы публикуются без каких-либо проблем. Это для вас новость? Это если говорить о прессе в целом, как о явлении нашей общественной жизни. Поэтому если ссылаться на прессу, то желательно приводить конкретные материалы, тогда и будет видно "откуда ноги растут".



> 2. КТО вам сказал, что "концепция" Як-130 более прогрессивная??? (Это кстати напоминает цитату из рекламного буклета). Вы считаете, что ЭТО-самолет ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения??? Во всем мире подобные машины позиционируются как самолеты ПОВЫШЕННОЙ подготовки. А ведь ТТЗ было на самолет (повторюсь) ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения.


А.ГАРНАЕВ мне сказал. И Р. ТАСКАЕВ мне сказал :) Оба летчики-испытатели МиГа. И оба отдали предпочтение Яку.
А.Гарнаев: 



> с первых же полётов на ЭТОМ (Як-130 - Д.С.) типе его преимущества/перспективы (несмотря даже изначально и на очевидно тяжкие трудноизлечимые "заболевания" системы управления, и прочностные/жесткостные проблемы планера...) для меня были ОЧЕВИДНЫ !
> ...
> Перспективность ЯК-130 по сравнению с другими конкурсантами-"УТС" была видна даже по более гармоничной аэродинамической схеме ...
> (а характер поляр, характеристик устойчивости/управляемости прямого крыла в принципе не вызывал иллюзий бОльших, более трудноадаптируемых через средства ЭДСУ "гибких" характеристик управляемости под перспективные Л.А.)
> С первого полёта ЯК-130 мне СРАЗУ полюбился в небольшом диапазоне Альфа (позволявшем крутить ВЕСЬ обычный пилотаж) ... дальше чувствовались заметные нелинейности в продоле и перекрёстное влияние с боком, но конечно же было ясно, что если уж дальше "мощно" адаптировать "гибкое" ЭДСУ, то эти "мелочи" исправяц-ца :-))
> Проблемы с прочностью/жёсткостью у ОБОИХ были серьёзные (!!) - Рома Таскаев и Андрей Синицин спасли опытные машины после разрушений в воздухе просто чудом ... но на "-АТ" выявились потом подобные проблемы не только в хвостовой части - для их исправления требовалось бы СИЛЬНО переделывать ВЕСЬ планер ...
> С течением времени моя точка зрения не изменилась, а только усилилась "субъективно-кадровым" аспектом - я отчётливо знаю цену "человеческого фактора" не только в полётах-испытаниях, но и в "проталкивании" - и если такой кадр как Роман переключился на ЯК-130 (ВНИМАНИЕ = задо-о-о-о-олго до Решения по конкурсу) то, конечно же Э-Т-О тогда на шансы повлияло "в нужную сторону"!
> (Если же нынче глянуть на его бурсу/год выпуска - то тем более ВСЕ сомнения отпадут :-))))


И слова Александра Гарнаева и Романа Таскаева для меня здесь значат гораздо больше, чем слова любого "специалиста" из прессы.

----------


## muk33

> И слова Александра Гарнаева и Романа Таскаева для меня здесь значат гораздо больше, чем слова любого "специалиста" из прессы.


Ну спасибо за такой ответ. Продолжайте в том же духе....

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ну спасибо за такой ответ. Продолжайте в том же духе....


Под специалистами из прессы, я имел в виду именно журналистов из газеты типа МК. Не знаю, почему это вас обидело. Действительно мнение летчика испытателя в этом вопросе для меня важнее.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Так что же это за волшебные такие таланты у него? Никто не мог почти 20 лет ничего на Микояне сделать, и вдруг на тебе! "Пришел, увидел, победил!" Одним махом! И деньги, и программы сразу какие-то пошли! Что за чудодейственный талант!? Как называется-то?


За 20 лет на Микояне очень многое смогли сделать. Смогли развалить успешную и знаменитую фирму. Сколько там было генеральных в 90-е годы? Всех и не упомнишь. Смогли засветиться в нескольких финансовых скандалах:



> Еще в 1997 году МАПО МиГ был получен и разворован кредит на сумму 231 млн. долларов взятый под несуществующий контракт с Индией. В 2006 новый скандал – прокуратура предъявила обвинение в мошенничестве в особо крупных размерах первому заместителю гендиректора Российской самолетостроительной корпорации (РСК) МиГ Сергею Цивилеву Он обвиняется в "Мошенничестве в особо крупных размерах в составе организованной группы" и "Подделке документов". К 2008 кредиторская задолженность МиГа достигла 1,6 млрд. долларов  и для его «спасения» в 2009 государство в лице премьер-министра Путина направило 15 млрд. руб. из федерального бюджета.


Какие, говорите, таланты у Погосяна? Ну, поскольку он был главным конструктором С-37 и любимым учеником М.Симонова, то, полагаю, у него есть конструкторский талант. 
Поскольку в то время, когда во всем государстве радостно и самозабвенно "пилились" кредиты и разваливались предприятия, ОАО Сухой выстояло и заняло лидирующие позиции в производстве и экспорте боевых самолетов, то, думаю, что и таланты управленца у него имеются.




> А ильюшинцы и туполевцы-они занимаются *этим* потому что вмиг разучились заниматься тем, чем занимались до этого? Или они 70 лет только и делали, что продлевали ресурсы и т. п.? Мне лично кажется, что деятельность обсуждаемого г-на сильно смахивает на "деятельность" кукушонка в чужом гнезде. Как известно, он там тоже выживает только один. Больше никто.


Разумеется, гораздо легче найти виноватого и списывать на него все свои ошибки, чем признать свою вину. Давайте только вспомним, когда фактически развалились знаменитые фирмы и когда Погосян встал "у руля" ОАК? А то получается как в комедии, - "Часовню тоже Погосян развалил?"

----------


## muk33

> Под специалистами из прессы, я имел в виду именно журналистов из газеты типа МК. Не знаю, почему это вас обидело. Действительно мнение летчика испытателя в этом вопросе для меня важнее.


Вы отвечали на МОИ мысли про Як.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я отвечал на ваш тезис о специалистах в прессе. Никаких личных выпадов здесь не стоит искать. Я с уважением отношусь к вам, но это не значит, что я разделяю все ваши взгляды.

----------


## FLOGGER

> За 20 лет на Микояне очень многое смогли сделать. Смогли развалить успешную и знаменитую фирму. Сколько там было генеральных в 90-е годы? Всех и не упомнишь.


Вот и я об этом же. И писал на нашем Форуме не раз. Почему так часто меняли руководство фирмы? Почему с определенного момента (лень сейчас лезть в Инет, чтобы уточнять год) все они были выходцами из Сухого? На МИГе свои уже закончились? Я не понимаю, почему *ни одна* новая машина не пошла в пр-во? Не получил развития 31-й, отмахнулись от линии 29М.  Растерли об асфальт МИГ-АТ,  хотя, как я слышал (или читал), что он отвечал всем требованиям ТЗ, (включая и импортную начинку, что потом было ему же поставлено "в пику"). А куда делся таинственный "Скат"? Вы приводите цитату из Гарнаева " для их исправления требовалось бы СИЛЬНО переделывать ВЕСЬ планер ..." Какой ужас! А планер ЯКа, видимо, Вы считаете никаким переделкам не подвергался? Так прямо, как слепили первую машину, так она по планеру и стала эталоном?! Или Гарнаеву об этом не известно? Вы посмотрите, на фото первых машин-нынешний планер совсем другой! Еще на первых Салонах, когда я смотрел на ТОТ ЯК-130, было ясно видно, что мучения у яковлевцев с этой машинй немалые! Ну да ладно, на мой взгляд, все тут очевидно.



> Какие, говорите, таланты у Погосяна? Ну, поскольку он был главным конструктором С-37 и любимым учеником М.Симонова, то, полагаю, у него есть конструкторский талант.


Дмитрий, я и не собираюсь отрицать конструкторский талант Погосяна. Наверное, он есть. Только это не тот, на мой взгляд, талант, благодаря которому все, как бы,  становится на место сразу по прибытии обсуждаемого г-на.



> Поскольку в то время, когда во всем государстве радостно и самозабвенно "пилились" кредиты и разваливались предприятия,


Это очень интересный вопрос и мусолить его можно очень долго. Но я надеюсь, что на Сухом не пропало ни копейки.



> ОАО Сухой выстояло и заняло лидирующие позиции в производстве и экспорте боевых самолетов,


Вот за это ему честь и слава! На полном серьезе.



> думаю, что и таланты управленца у него имеются.


Я тоже так думаю. Но и не только так...



> Разумеется, гораздо легче найти виноватого и списывать на него все свои ошибки, чем признать свою вину.


А признавать "свою вину" должно рук-во тех самых фирм (ТУ, ЯК, ИЛ, МИГ) или кто?



> Давайте только вспомним, когда фактически развалились знаменитые фирмы и когда Погосян встал "у руля" ОАК? А то получается как в комедии, - "Часовню тоже Погосян развалил?"


Не, часовню не Погосян.  Это *до.* Но я, хоть убей, не пойму, как получилось, что ни МИГи, ни ТУ-334, ни ИЛы-114, 96 никуда не пошли, я имею в виду в серию, а SSJ пошел? Хотя появился гораздо позже ТУ. Извиняюсь за этот пассаж, ибо совершенно не хочу затевать тут надоевший уже всем  спор, что лучше: ТУ или СУ.
P.S.Попутно замечу, что для меня лично, Гарнаев уже очень давно не является авторитетом. Странно, конечно, звучит, но это так.

----------


## Alex1979

Скандал с возвратом стартовым заказчиком Armavia первых двух самолетов Sukhoi Superjet-100 продолжает развиваться, но уже без участия армянского перевозчика. Представитель «Гражданских самолетов Сухого» (ГСС) пригрозил авиакомпании судом, если та не погасит долги за приобретенные самолеты. Потребовать деньги с «Armavia» собирается и Внешэкономбанк, который успел потратиться на рефинансирование сделки по поставке двух самолетов.

Как пишет «РБК daily», два самолета Superjet авиакомпании Armavia находятся на ремонтной базе летно-испытательного комплекса ГСС в Жуковском, из-за того что эксплуатант не оплатил плановые ремонтные работы по первому из них, сообщил вчера вице-президент по финансам ГСС Евгений Коньков. Авиакомпания, по его словам, «не ведет переговоры и ничего не оплачивает». «В соответствии с контрактными обязательствами у нас есть все возможности предъявить Armavia неустойки как по первому, так и по второму самолету», - сказал Коньков. Он не стал озвучивать сумму долга «Armavia», отметив, что для армянского перевозчика «с учетом его финансового положения ее размер будет существенным».

Однако забрать у авиакомпании самолеты ГСС не может. «Первый лайнер находится в залоге. Не извещая нас и не имея на это права, « Armavia» заложила самолет в одном из армянских банков. Вернуть самолет можно двумя путями — в суде и в досудебном порядке», — отметил Евгений Коньков. По его словам, подать в суд на армянского перевозчика не составит труда, «так как договор заключен в российском праве».

По неофициальным данным, первый серийный самолет находится в залоге у «Ардшининвестбанка», которому «Armavia» задолжала $1,2 млн. Этот же самолет является обеспечением по кредиту в размере $3,4 млн, который авиакомпания взяла для покупки самолета Bombardier.

При этом ГСС вместе с ВЭБом были готовы помочь «Armavia» и придумали схему рефинансирования долга авиакомпании. «Это была кредитно-лизинговая схема.* Финансовое положение Armavia далеко от идеального. Но мы готовы были выдать кредит в $40 млн на восемь лет на финансирование поставки двух самолетов», -сказал заместитель председателя Внешэкономбанка Александр Иванов. По его словам, самолеты планировалось высвободить из-под залога и перерегистрировать в Нидерландах. Для проведения этой сделки были привлечены авторитетные консультанты.

Однако Armavia отказалась от этой сделки и в начале августа объявила об отказе от ранее заказанных самолетов, посетовав на экономическую неэффективность их эксплуатации в авиакомпании. При этом перевозчик заявил, что у него нет долгов перед ГСС. В начале этой недели премьер Дмитрий Медведев поручил Минпромторгу, Министерству иностранных дел и Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации до 15 сентября разобраться в этой ситуации.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот и я об этом же. И писал на нашем Форуме не раз. Почему так часто меняли руководство фирмы?  Но я, хоть убей, не пойму, как получилось, что ни МИГи, ни ТУ-334, ни ИЛы-114, 96 никуда не пошли, я имею в виду в серию, а SSJ пошел? Хотя появился гораздо позже ТУ. Извиняюсь за этот пассаж, ибо совершенно не хочу затевать тут надоевший уже всем  спор, что лучше: ТУ или СУ.
> P.S.Попутно замечу, что для меня лично, Гарнаев уже очень давно не является авторитетом. Странно, конечно, звучит, но это так.


Не стоит забывать,что каждое реальное событие   определяется полит.подоплекой часто скрытой от логического понимания.Погосяну-дали зеленый свет не потому,что он
"сильный перец -корифей самолетостроения"-просто человек оказался в  нужный час в нужном месте.Думается так,что решение по  SSJ принималось людьми  далекими от
авиапрома (типа "а где тут ГЛОНАС?") но с лоббиско-коммерческими задатками...Мир, а вместе с ним возрение советского ченовника резко изменилось- стало в одночастие неприличным рулить отечественными колесами-кто это раньше всех понял,тому и была вручена пальмовая ветка "главногоменеджера" авиапрома.

----------


## ВМ76

> Не стоит забывать,что каждое реальное событие   определяется полит.подоплекой часто скрытой от логического понимания.Погосяну-дали зеленый свет не потому,что он
> "сильный перец -корифей самолетостроения"-просто человек оказался в  нужный час в нужном месте.Думается так,что решение по  SSJ принималось людьми  далекими от
> авиапрома (типа "а где тут ГЛОНАС?") но с лоббиско-коммерческими задатками...Мир, а вместе с ним возрение советского ченовника резко изменилось- стало в одночастие неприличным рулить отечественными колесами-кто это раньше всех понял,тому и была вручена пальмовая ветка "главногоменеджера" авиапрома.


Вот именно. Михаил Архангелович - обыкновенный по нашим временам казнокрад (т.н. лоббист), как и посредственный фигурант в авистроении, но Дмитрий почему-то защищает его рекламный авторитет и репутацию с какой-то слепой и наивной веркой-сердючкой, причем видит в трезвых оценках Погосяна и Ко злобные нападки (как на предмет романтической привязанности)... :Confused: 
Собственно как об авиаконструкторе, об этом манагере просто нечего сказать ни отрицательного, ни положительного (тем более - на фоне таких титанов, как Г.Е. Лозино-Лозинский, Б.Е. Черток, Алексеев, Мясищев, др.). 
Разумеется, авиапром СССР, занимавший (с китайской привлекательностью и перспективами развития) около 40 процентов мирового рынка, разваливала вся бандгруппа дорогих товарисчей из чубайсо-гайдаровских выродков, и классические мародерские интересы баблораспила между чиновниками прибылей от прихватизации имперского потенциала никогда не дали бы только кому-то одному сказнокрадить все деньги.
Что же касается самолетов, я еще раз готов признать важнейшую роль в сопоставимом с уголовным делом процессе всплытия КБ Сухого (за счет других структур гноимого авиапрома) академика Симонова. Именно эта натура, безусловно - неплохой генконструктор, определила так сказать окраску покойного при неуклонном движении по направлению врачей без границ в отстой им. Моргулиса :Smile: 
Горькие плоды рекламного вранья и прочего пиара будут принудительно потреблять еще многие поколения налогоплательщиков, родившихся как до, так и после 91-93 гг., так как - к сожалению - "..сохранить жизнь и остатки авиапрома.." по Дмитрию Срибному, т.е. по методам Погосяна, это значит заранее, надолго и практически навсегда топить терявшую конкуренто-способность отрасль в свою (чисто-случайно :Biggrin: ) героическую и незаменимую пользу. Поэтому, уважаемый Дмитрий, при Лозинском, Келдыше, Королеве... удалось догнать и перегнать всю "мировую закулису", а при междусобойчике - только борзо просрать все наследство. И ентот печальный факт *В*ам не оспорить никакими доводами о причастности и фигурировании Погосяна в обойме пост-политбюро, простаки взмывающих в небе, яко Буран на погосяновой Энергии, фиктивно-финансовых достижениях его Ко.

Однако, дождливое настроение немного навеяло занудства, разбавлю - с Вашего позволения :Rolleyes: 
Elvis Presley Live Concert On Tour 1972 DVD - YouTube

----------


## Д.Срибный

Во-первых, пожалуйста, оставьте свой снисходительно-пренебрежительный тон. И потрудитесь хотя бы внимательно прочитать фамилию собеседника. Хотя, судя по нарочитому перевиранию имени Погосяна, вполне возможно, что это у вас такой метод ведения дискуссии?
Во-вторых, трезвых оценок деятельности Погосяна именно от вас я пока не увидел. Если вы считаете свои мантры про то что Погосян все украл и все развалил трезвой оценкой, то вы себе сильно льстите.

----------


## ВМ76

> Во-первых, пожалуйста, оставьте свой снисходительно-пренебрежительный тон. И потрудитесь хотя бы внимательно прочитать фамилию собеседника. Хотя, судя по нарочитому перевиранию имени Погосяна, вполне возможно, что это у вас такой метод ведения дискуссии?
> Во-вторых, трезвых оценок деятельности Погосяна именно от вас я пока не увидел. Если вы считаете свои мантры про то что Погосян все украл и все развалил трезвой оценкой, то вы себе сильно льстите.


1. Прошу прощения за очепятку, плохо вижу даже с очками, так что никакого умысла не было; попадалась такая фамилия в жизни, и подсознательно довписал в Вашу фамилию лишнюю К.
2. Я не сваливал дорогого тов. Погосяна ни на градус в африканский штопор. Это Вы зачем-то утрируете, подменяя своим пониманием моего текста мои слова.
Что касается трезвых оценок этого манагера, то всем известны несущественные, как и важные изменения, например, на отдельно взятом (Погосяном и Ко) заводе, который я любя называю "кнопкой" (то как современные станки, технологические линии и прочее). Но любой бухгалтер и за "три кусочека колбаски"(с) - Вы не поверите - точно так же смог бы переложить пару бумажек на столе, положив на свой счет честно-зачубайсеное, поинтриговать с подельниками в секс-борьбе за доступ к блюду, и т.п., и т.д.... Правда, благодарные трудящиеся и журношлюхи с неподдельным интересом разбирают каждую очередную профанацию на тему ентого Спасителя и выхода из штопора... на новое место технико-экономического кладбища авиапрома под его мудрым энд чутким руководством. 
Но интересно не это, мне не совсем понятно другое:  почему Вы так за него переживаете и восхваляете в рамках данной дискуссии?
В любом случае, моего личного уважения и достойной оценки этот манагер пока не заслужил, о чем он, конечно, не должен и не собирался беспокоиться ("и ето правильно, и ето хглавное"(с)))))

----------


## ВМ76

Доска объявлений МАП

уходят люди, которые смогли построить великое прошлое "отрешенной с должности"(с) страны...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Но интересно не это, мне не совсем понятно другое:  почему Вы так за него переживаете и восхваляете в рамках данной дискуссии?


Мне тоже не совсем понятно, почему вы так упорно нападаете на него, хотя не могу сказать, что мне это очень интересно.
За себя же отвечу. Мне не нравится тенденция, когда когда и в прессе и на форумах активно и целенаправленно отрицается и замазывается то немногое позитивное, что у нас еще осталось.
Да, М.А.Погосян не ангел. Он вполне продукт своего времени. Но он сумел сохранить и кадры,  и оборудование, и производство. Мне вот Андрей напомнил, конечно же, Михеев тоже сумел пройти через смутное время и сохранить свое КБ. 
Погосян создал систему, которая поставляет на рынок не нефть, не газ, не сырье, а продукт высоких технологий. Это тот продукт, которым можно и нужно гордиться. Много у нас еще есть таких примеров?
Да, это мое мнение и я не понимаю, почему я должен его скрывать или отчитываться перед вами.

Кстати, как администратор сайта, прошу вас воздержаться от публикования ссылок на ролики с Элвисом Пресли. Все-таки, у нас не музыкальный форум, а авиационный. Для побочных тем существует курилка.

----------


## kfmut

> 2. КТО вам сказал, что "концепция" Як-130 более прогрессивная??? (Это кстати напоминает цитату из рекламного буклета). Вы считаете, что ЭТО-самолет ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения??? Во всем мире подобные машины позиционируются как самолеты ПОВЫШЕННОЙ подготовки. А ведь ТТЗ было на самолет (повторюсь) ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения.


"Концепция" вроде бы предусматривала в пару к Як-130-ому Як-152-ой для первоначального обучения, разве нет?
http://www.yak.ru/DOCS/yak152.pdf

----------


## ВМ76

> Мне тоже не совсем понятно, почему вы так упорно нападаете на него, хотя не могу сказать, что мне это очень интересно.
> За себя же отвечу. Мне не нравится тенденция, когда когда и в прессе и на форумах активно и целенаправленно отрицается и замазывается то немногое позитивное, что у нас еще осталось.
> Да, М.А.Погосян не ангел. Он вполне продукт своего времени. Но он сумел сохранить и кадры,  и оборудование, и производство. Мне вот Андрей напомнил, конечно же, Михеев тоже сумел пройти через смутное время и сохранить свое КБ. 
> Погосян создал систему, которая поставляет на рынок не нефть, не газ, не сырье, а продукт высоких технологий. Это тот продукт, которым можно и нужно гордиться. Много у нас еще есть таких примеров?
> Да, это мое мнение и я не понимаю, почему я должен его скрывать или отчитываться перед вами.
> 
> Кстати, как администратор сайта, прошу вас воздержаться от публикования ссылок на ролики с Элвисом Пресли. Все-таки, у нас не музыкальный форум, а авиационный. Для побочных тем существует курилка.


Я, вообще-то, заголовком поста уже отмечал, что считаю вопрос для себя закрытым, но форум существует для общения и обмена мнениями, что у нас с *в*ами произошло. Кстати, я привык обращаться к людям уважительно, но специально для *в*ас готов исправиться, как в досадном случае с вашей фамилией, который я не заметил. :Frown:  
Поэтому, отвечу дубово, кратко и ясно: дорогой товарисч Погосян много сделал всякого, что характеризует его очень совсем не ангелом или - как академика Симонова - папой отечественной авиации. Однако, есть мелкая деталь - он тупо нерентабелен, т.е. слишком много наказнокрадствовал, а вот продукт пока - если и получается - с душком-с, "суперржавчина", даже если вменить в конструкторский талант манагеру воспроизводство техники 20-40летней давности. 
"Так штаааааа..."(с)
Приведенные мной примеры широкоизвестных Людей и без ваших про-погосяновых мантр свидетельствуют о том, что можно было сделать, и что они сделали для отечества за, мягко говоря, несопоставимые затраты, включая ничтожные личные блага в сравнении. Пусть любой руководитель - паразит, но это не означает, что возможен только вариант вредителя-выгодоприобретателя, так что отчеты самого манагера расходятся с вашей охранительной риторикой и обеляющими его возражениями.

По поводу ссылок на Элвиса - разумеется, учту ваше замечание (просто 16го была памятная дата...)

----------


## alexvolf

> Да, М.А.Погосян не ангел. Он вполне продукт своего времени.


Отличное замечание. Однако все продукты (за искючением длительного хранения) быстро портяться под "лучами солнца".Погосян -не исключение и сравнивать его с Михеевым
я бы не стал...То,что он якобы собтвенными "выдающимися" усилиями сохранил коллектив,железо , станочный парк и т.д. и т.п.- очередной миф из серии "Ура товарищу Погосяну!" параллельно с МИТ тов. Соломатина...

----------


## muk33

> Я отвечал на ваш тезис о специалистах в прессе. Никаких личных выпадов здесь не стоит искать. Я с уважением отношусь к вам, но это не значит, что я разделяю все ваши взгляды.


Вы лукавите. Еще раз повторю свой вопрос: Вы ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО считаете Як-130 самолетом ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения??
Добавлю ВТОРОЙ вопрос: какой, по вашему мнению самолет СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ требованиям ТТЗ на самолет ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО обучения. И не приводите мне цитаты из книги А.Гарнаева, "ушедшего" из фирмы МиГ в 1994 году, за ДВА года до первого полета МиГ-АТ.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну давайте развернем дискуссию по Як-130, раз вы так настаиваете. Дискуссия эта велась в ВВС и авиапроме на протяжении добрых лет десяти, давайте и мы к ней присоединимся :)
Во-первых, откуда возникло ваше утверждение про самолет первоначального (или, как вы пишете ПЕРВОНАЧАЛЬНОГО :) ) обучения? Требования были для разработки УТС на замену Л-39. В 1991 г. эти требования выглядели примерно так:



> обеспечение высокого уровня безопасности полета, в том числе при грубых посадках с повышенными скоростями;
> 
> 
> возможность использования УТС на всех этапах подготовки летчиков: либо по полной программе обучения с первого вылета до конца курса повышенной подготовки, либо по курсам основной и повышенной подготовки (без первоначального обучения);
> 
> 
> комплексирование подготовки летчиков, которая должна сочетать полеты на УТС с подготовкой на наземных тренажерах, в классах подготовки и контроля, а также реализация тренажных режимов на борту - создание учебно-тренировочного комплекса (УТК) на базе УТС;
> 
> 
> ...


Самолет первоначального обучения, это Як-18Т. ВВС решило, что Як-130 больше удовлетворяет этим требованиям, чем МиГ-АТ. Я не летал ни на одном самолете, ни на другом. Я делаю свои выводы основываясь на летчиков-испытателей (которые для вас, как я понял не авторитет) и выводах комиссии ВВС, которая еще в 1991 г. сделала вывод о том, что "аванпроекты ОКБ им. П. О. Сухого и ОКБ им. А. И. Микояна не удовлетворяют требованиям ТТЗ". Повторный вывод в пользу Яка был сделан в 1994 г. Кроме того, в связи с сокращениями вооруженных сил и авиационных училищ, акцент в требованиях был сделан на создание не просто УТС, а учебно-боевого самолета. Этим требованиям Як-130, по решению госкомиссии, удовлетворяет лучше. Не говоря уж о том, что систему управления Яка можно настраивать на моделирование поведения различных типов самолетов.
В идеале, наверное было бы хорошо иметь оба самолета на вооружении, МиГ-АТ для первоначального обучения и Як-130 как учебно боевой. Но реалии нашего времени диктуют другие условия.

----------


## FLOGGER

Дмитрий, я правильно Вас понял, что в 91-м гду ТТЗ были определены и в 91-м же году было определено, что МИГ-АТ "не удовлетворяет"? 
Да, судя по этому ТТЗ ЯК-130 никак и *не должен* был быть самолетом первоначального обученя. Т. е. фактичкески отказались от *реактивного* самолета первоначального обучения. Тогда непонятно, что же должно было быть между ЯК-18 и, условно говоря, МИГ-29? Сразу ЯК-130? Наверное... И ЯК-130 можно запрограммировать на Л-39? Чтобы полетать научиться на более простом реактиве, а потом на более сложном, боевом? Что-то, ерунда какая-то, по-моему. Сел, образно говоря, на ЯК-130 и научился  летать, начиная от Л-39 и до Ф-18. Или я что-то неправильно понимаю?  Но я своими собственными глазами видел передачу по телеку, где, по-моему, Таскаев показывал как просто делается это перепрограммирование-буквально щелчок тумблера. Или это туфта какая-то, или профанация? Не пойму...

----------


## Д.Срибный

muk33 - Ммм... меня вот Андрей тут поправил...
Свой тезис - "Я делаю свои выводы основываясь на летчиков-испытателей (которые для вас, как я понял не авторитет)" я снимаю как глупый и нелепый :)

----------


## skynomad

"Быть знаменитым не красиво" (С) Пастернак. Я лично считаю наоборот- не красиво быть знаменитым спорными методами, а таковых знаменитых не большинство.
Могу повторить еще раз - "среднее по больнице" мнение форума совпало с аналогичным мнением РАН.
А мне вдруг стало интересно, наскольно сопоставимы фигуры  Яковлева и Погосяна с этой точки зрения?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Дмитрий, я правильно Вас понял, что в 91-м гду ТТЗ были определены и в 91-м же году было определено, что МИГ-АТ "не удовлетворяет"? 
> Да, судя по этому ТТЗ ЯК-130 никак и *не должен* был быть самолетом первоначального обученя. Т. е. фактичкески отказались от *реактивного* самолета первоначального обучения. Тогда непонятно, что же должно было быть между ЯК-18 и, условно говоря, МИГ-29? Сразу ЯК-130? Наверное... И ЯК-130 можно запрограммировать на Л-39? Чтобы полетать научиться на более простом реактиве, а потом на более сложном, боевом? Что-то, ерунда какая-то, по-моему. Сел, образно говоря, на ЯК-130 и научился  летать, начиная от Л-39 и до Ф-18. Или я что-то неправильно понимаю?  Но я своими собственными глазами видел передачу по телеку, где, по-моему, Таскаев показывал как просто делается это перепрограммирование-буквально щелчок тумблера. Или это туфта какая-то, или профанация? Не пойму...


В 1991 г. комиссия ВВС рассматривала аванпроекты перспективных УТС от Яковлева, МиГ, Мясищева и Сухого. 
В акте конкурсной комиссии, утвержденной главкомом ВВС СССР П.С.Дейнекиным записано:"... для дальнейшей проработки на конкурсной основе на этап эскизного проекта допустить проекты УТС, представленные ММЗ им. А.С.Яковлева и ЭМЗ им.В,М.Мясищева". Однако ОКБ Микояна использовало свое влияние в ВВС и протолкнуло свой проект в дальнейшую разработку.
Я не говорю, что это плохо, это совершенно нормально. Так всегда было и будет - свою продукцию надо проталкивать, иначе съедят конкуренты.
Требования к перспективному УТС уточнялись с течением времени, на это влияла и экономическая ситуация в стране, и опыт войны в Чечне, и начавшаяся реформа ВВС (или развал ВВС, другими словами).
Но я не припомню, чтобы новый УТС заявлялся как самолет первоначального обучения.
Что касается Яка, то да, его система управления позволяет программировать различные характеристики устойчивости и управляемости, и в зависимости от их сочетания, может имитировать поведение различных типов самолетов.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что касается Яка, то да, его система управления позволяет программировать различные характеристики устойчивости и управляемости, и в зависимости от их сочетания, может имитировать поведение различных типов самолетов.


Ну, об этом я, конечно, слышал. Но, как говорится, "свежо питание, да серится с трудом" (прошу пардону). Хотелось бы как-то понять, как это он будет летать как Ф-18 или как Су-27? У каждого  самолета своя аэродинамика, свои возможности. То, что может СУ-27 не может Ф-18 и наоборот. А этот может и так и так? Как это вообще выглядит на практике? А есть вообще "аналоги в мире" у этого феномена? Кто-нибудь из знающих, растолкуйте, пожалуйста.

----------


## ВМ76

> Отличное замечание. Однако все продукты (за искючением длительного хранения) быстро портяться под "лучами солнца".Погосян -не исключение и сравнивать его с Михеевым
> я бы не стал...То,что он якобы собтвенными "выдающимися" усилиями сохранил коллектив,железо , станочный парк и т.д. и т.п.- очередной миф из серии "Ура товарищу Погосяну!" параллельно с МИТ тов. Соломатина...


 ...до кучи - интересный разговор, особенно в конце передачи
А. Лебедев на РБК ТВ. Авиадискаунтеры: небо закрыто? - YouTube

----------


## Холостяк

Генеральный конструктор украинских «Ан» рассказал «МК», почему в России загнулось самолетостроение
Ни одна страна не может всерьез считаться мировой державой, если у нее нет своей авиации. Для России авиация — не просто атрибут силы, а государствообразующая отрасль, ведь на основную часть территории — Сибирь и Дальний Восток — как в песне поется, «только самолетом можно долететь». Только где сегодня эта авиация? Старая, советская тихо отходит в мир иной. Новую отрасль создают не одно десятилетие: бросают миллиарды, строят корпорации, проводят совещания, а новых машин все нет.
Почему же страна, где раньше каждый мальчишка мечтал о небе, разучилась строить самолеты? Об этом журналист «МК» беседовал в Киеве с «последним из могикан», одним из столпов еще советского авиапрома, ныне президентом и генконструктором украинского госпредприятия «Антонов» Дмитрием Кивой.
Крылом не вышли - Новости общества и общественной жизни - МК

Модераториал: У.Холостяк, просьба не злоупотреблять разноцветными шрифтами и болдом. (Мне кажется, я уже об этом просил?) - Д.С.

----------

